# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  Едем на дискотеку (ХУЛИГАНЫ  на новый лад) - игровой блок

## Львовна

ЕДЕМ НА ДИСКОТЕКУ (или Хулиганы на новый лад)

… И все-таки самый привлекательный из всех тех образов, которые мы, ведущие, предлагаем гостям на праздниках -  это образ ПЛОХИША.  Ведь именно он дает возможность даже самому интеллигентному народу раскрепоститься и пошалить.  Поэтому мы попробовали вернуться к любимой теме «Хулиганы» и постарались похулиганить по-новому. И получилось очень даже!!!! Народ уходит в шальной  отрыв)) Честное  фулюганское!!! Смотрите фото. 

[IMG]http://*********su/5426914.jpg[/IMG]


БЛОК УНИВЕРСАЛЕН!


подходит для юбилеев, свадеб, корпоративов.

ПРОДОЛЖИТЕЛЬНОСТЬ БЛОКА: 20-25 минут

В КОМПЛЕКТ ВХОДИТ: музыкальное оформление,фото всех частей блока и подробный текстовый файл.


Видео будет чуть позже.

СТОИМОСТЬ: 1500

яндекс кошелек *410012027914780*
или 
карта виза сбербанк 4276 2800 1134 2133


С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна) Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)

Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

Скайп Норская: norskaj

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------


## Татьянка

:Derisive:  и еще чуть-чуть фоточек... чтобы понять настроение этого блока.

[IMG]http://*********net/6474839.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********net/6472791.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/6475863.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/6466647.jpg[/IMG]

*А что было дальше, вы узнаете, прочитав его полностью.* :Derisive:

----------


## Kley

Ух-ты!!!Сколько эмоций!!! Девчата,очень хочется узнать,что будет дальше!!!!! Уверена,что блок драйвовый!!! Уже хочу!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Татьянка

> Ух-ты!!!Сколько эмоций!!! Девчата,очень хочется узнать,что будет дальше!!!!! Уверена,что блок драйвовый!!! Уже хочу!!!!


 :Derisive:  Еще кааааакой.... ты же меня знаешь, я без драйва не могу!!!!  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## дюймовка

я даже не знаю что написать
хочется коротко-берите и не думайте!
эмоции переполняют
спасибо девочки- отличный блок!!!
легчайший в восприятии  смешной драйвовый
бывает-купишь-прочтёшь две фразы и на полку-даже читать не хочется-тягомотина из пальца
а этот затягивает с первых слов-я б сама хотела быть участницей

----------


## Львовна

Ой, приятно-то кааак :Blush2:  :Blush2:  :Blush2:  Ниночка, спасибо!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Татьянка

:Blush2:  В "личку" поступают вопросы, постараюсь ответить здесь, чтобы не гадали и не мучились.
Этот блок я "катала" весь прошлый сезон, доводя до совершенства, хотя придела ему нет, если честно.

1. Возраст участников- ЛЮБОЙ. Проверено на юбилеях, выпускных, свадьбах и корпоративах.
2. Участников- 6( основной герой и товарищи)
3. Девушки участвуют.
4. Реквизита минимум. ( я терпеть не могу таскать баулы, да и машина не резиновая, еще аппарат, свет вожу :Blush2: )
5. Есть "место" для вашей личной импровизации.  :Derisive: 
6. Не требуется заучивать текста. Т.е. Взял, открыл, посмотрел и вперед.
Вроде бы на все ответила. Если что-то забыла... Спрашивайте. :Grin:

----------


## ТайВань

*Львовна*, хотелось бы приобрести Вашу программу "Едем на дискотеку"! Жду Вашего ответа!!!

----------


## Львовна

Добрый день! Ответила вам в личке.

----------


## Лилия Николаевна

Добрый вечер, а сколько стоит этот блок?Если можно в гривнах, для Украины.

----------


## Львовна

> Добрый вечер, а сколько стоит этот блок?Если можно в гривнах, для Украины.


Здравствуйте. В рублях- 1500, а в гривнах- смотрите какой нынче курс.. Я посмотрела - 585 получилось

----------


## Львовна

Вот такой бомбовский отчет получили от ведущей Ирины! Спасибо за фото и за приятности, Ирин!!! 

[img]http://*********ru/10023237.png[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/9962818.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/10021189.png[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/10020165.png[/img]

----------

ludmila_zub (28.07.2016), БуКатерина (24.07.2016), Татьянка (03.06.2016)

----------


## БуКатерина

д.Девочки, добрый день! Не раз была увлечена "Хулиганами" (наверное, как и многие другие!). И конечно же не смогу пройти мимо этого блока. Убежала осуществлять перевод. Спасибо вам заранее.

----------


## Львовна

*БуКатерина*, Екатерина, добрый день. Отправила ссылку в личку.

----------


## Ураган

Спешу выразить огромное удовольствие полученное от этого блока.Тема просто улёт,парни впадают в такой восторг,что не описать словами. Настальжи сейчас в теме.ПРОСТО 5 балов.Девочки огромное спасибище за блок.Всё динамично,ярко,крутоооооооооооооо

----------

дюймовка (11.08.2016), Львовна (12.08.2016), Татьянка (10.08.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

*Ураган*,  :Blush2:  :Tender:  Сппасибооооооо за приятности!!!!

----------


## Татьянка

наверное этот блок еще долго будет жить в моей программе.... 
[img]http://*********net/8329252.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/8382503.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/8384551.jpg[/img]

----------

дюймовка (17.08.2016), Львовна (18.08.2016), Ураган (17.08.2016)

----------


## Марина Николенко

Девочки !!! Можно приобрести этот блок!!!!

----------


## Львовна

*Марина Николенко*, да, конечно. Перечисляйте указанную сумму на карту и сразу отправим Вам материал.

----------


## Татьянка

Спасибо Ульяночке Ураган за фотоотчет.  :Vishenka 33:  :Blush2: 

[img]http://*********net/8461661.jpg[/img]


[img]http://*********net/8514908.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/8519004.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/8516956.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/8506716.jpg[/img]

----------

дюймовка (11.10.2016), Львовна (11.10.2016)

----------


## Ураган

Улётный блок,мои парни жгли так,что от смеха отходили долго.Парни ,особенно те, кто из 90х дурачились ,а мы за ними наблюдали и представляли то время.Просто классно, диномично. В ПРОЧЕМ КАК ВСЕГДА!!!

----------

Львовна (12.10.2016), Татьянка (12.10.2016)

----------


## VERu

Девчули! отчитываюсь по Хулиганам... юбилей молодого парня. Полицейский. половина гостей- коллеги по работе. все такие правильные, не приступные на вид.  Гости  только и говорили о юбиляре, как о примерном семьянине, хорошем парне, короче, самый- самый положительный во всех отношениях . и тут БАЦ!  я  хулиганить предлагаю. это надо видеть! юбиляра как подменили.  А парни-друзья   зал просто порвали! я даже не ожидала такой реакции. Видимо, внутри каждого мужчины    живёт мальчиш-плохиш. :Grin:    ХУЛИГАНЫ - это  и смех, и эмоции, и ностальгия, и сплошной драйв !!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------

Львовна (30.10.2016), Татьянка (30.10.2016), Ураган (31.10.2016)

----------

